# Diagnose mit Hilfe OPC



## phips (21 September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte nicht erschrecken, dass ich soviel geschrieben hab   !!!   bitte lesen  

bin neu hier und habe ein Problem. Bin derzeit in meinem 2.Praxissemester und habe die Aufgabe mich mit Diagnose einer Papiermaschine auseinander zu setzen. 

Folgende Sachlage:

Prozessleitsystem ist PCS7
die beiden Busse, Terminalbus uns Anlagenbus sind Ethernet Busse. Verbunden sind die zwei Busse durch redundante Server. Zusätzlich hängt noch eine Engineering Station dazwischen. 
Nun soll eine Diagnose verwirklicht werden, die ohne PCS7 funktionieren soll, da auch mal andere Systeme und auch SPS´en dem Kunden angeboten werden. Grundsätzlich müsste ich wissen, welche Möglichkeiten es da gibt. Ich hab mich schon ein bisschen auf OPC festgelegt, da ich denke, dass dies wohl das einzig wahre sein wird. Nur wie kann ich eine Diagnose verwirklichen. Ist ein OPC Server so schnell, dass ich in jedem Zyklus die In und Output Daten der SPS überwachen kann. 
Welche Software kann Alarm Fenster erzeugen (PopUp), die z.B anzeigen sollen, wenn ein Motor nicht in Endlage fährt, weil er von mir aus blockiert wird oder eine Verriegelung fährt. Das Pop Up soll den Benutzer über mögliche Fehlerbehebungs Möglichkeiten informieren. 
Gibts eine Software oder muss ich mir selber was Programmieren mit C++ Delphi Visual, hab da leider wenig Erfahrung, was die Programme alles können. C++ kann ich programmieren.

Hilfe
Danke Euer Phips


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2005)

phips schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ein paar Gedanken dazu:
> 
> ...


----------



## phips (21 September 2005)

*danke für die antwort*

Danke für die Antwort,

wie schnell ist dann ein Zugriff über OPC. 

Nochmal zur Diagnose: kurzes Beispiel: Ein Bohrmotor wird über ein Taster eingeschaltet. Endschalter sorgen für das Stoppen des Motors und ein Bewegen in Anfangsposition. Aus unbekanntem Grund fährt sich Motor fest und bleibt in der Mitte stehen. Nun soll die Diagnose dieses Problem melden. Man weiß ja im Voraus, dass nach XXSekunden der Motor in Endposition sein müsste, weil dies nicht geschieht muss ein Fehler gemeldet werden und mögliche Ursachen dazu. Wie ich das machen soll, davon bin ich glaub ich noch weit entfernt. 
Vorerst muss ich erst mal klären über welche Schnittstellen und Software, dass passieren soll.

Grüße


----------



## Zottel (21 September 2005)

Als erstes sollte diese Sache im SPS-Programm überwacht werden. Schließlich ist es ja sinnvoll, den Motor abzuschalten, wenn er blockiert ist, damit er nich überhitzt.
Bei Anlauf des Motors startet eine Zeit. Läuft sie ab, ohne daß der Enschalter erreicht wird, wird ein Merker mit der Bedeutung "Alarm, Motor blockiert" gesetzt. Der kann dann für optische, akustischen Alarm oder für die Meldung an übergeordnetete Systeme genutzt werden. Und zum Abschalten des Motors. Wie er wieder zurückgesetzt werden sollte, hängt von der Anlage ab.


----------



## phips (21 September 2005)

*Geht so nicht*

Würd ich ja auch am liebsten so machen, nur darf ich das so nicht. 

Ich soll das irgendwie ohne SPS Programm lösen. 
Übrigens ich verwende PCS7, und wie gesagt soll ich das ja nicht verwenden. 
Vorgabe ist eine Diagnose die Probleme wie oben im Bsp. beschrieben ist meldet und z.B. vor das WiNCC Fenster ein Alarm Fenster öffnet oder auch ein kleines Pop Up Feld irgendwie was in der Richtung.
bin da noch frei und soll sämtliche Lsg anbieten


----------

